# Four different types of brains? What ya think?



## armika_armika (Nov 11, 2011)

According to this researcher, our brains can be divided into four different types of brain, depending on what hormone that is dominating:

Sexual chemistry: How brain chemicals that divide us into four personality groups are the key to finding perfect love... | Mail Online

What do you think about it? And what type do you think you are?


----------



## AmbrosialNightmare (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this,I found it very interesting...according to this Im a negotiator


----------



## armika_armika (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm trying to find a test or something. I believe I'm an explorer, maybe also a bit of the negotiator.

But I'm not sure I would be so perfect together with another explorer... Wouldn't it become just too much "exploring" in life? I believe opposite attracts, or at least that's how I feel it is. 

Maybe this could be a reason why I'm so BORED and DEPRESSED with my life at this moment! Not enough stimulation and I feel like I'm just "caught".


----------



## armika_armika (Nov 11, 2011)

here's one:
OkCupid | Browse Tests


----------



## armika_armika (Nov 11, 2011)

This is "me":

OkCupid | Take Why You? Why Me? Test


----------



## Murnando (Dec 10, 2011)

I tested as a Negotiator, which seemed to fit me the best of the four types by quite a long way, but things fell down at the relationship compatability section, wherein things couldn't have been any less accurate.

Seems pretty basic to me, it's just a few lists of similar personality traits lumped together, I highly doubt that this theory came from any serious research, and it was far too basic and simplistic to be given the label of "Brain Types".


----------



## armika_armika (Nov 11, 2011)

Murnando said:


> I tested as a Negotiator, which seemed to fit me the best of the four types by quite a long way, but things fell down at the relationship compatability section, wherein things couldn't have been any less accurate.
> 
> Seems pretty basic to me, it's just a few lists of similar personality traits lumped together, I highly doubt that this theory came from any serious research, and it was far too basic and simplistic to be given the label of "Brain Types".


Thanks, yeah you could be right. I haven't yet read how the research in itself was performed. But I have my doubts about its validity as well. For example I wonder about the influence of different hormones... did they measure different levels of the hormones? Did people have different amount of receptors for these hormones? Many questions. But I think the inventor of it is quite serious. She's a professor in antrophology and has performed a study including 30 000 people. But as already mentioned, I have my doubts


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

I am something in between a builder and a director (though I hate leading with a breathing passion). I dunno, add following intellectual interests, enjoying debate while enjoying problem solving with my constant need to make sure what I am doing is 'safe' with context to the situation. This 'safe' seeking pattern tends to make me follow a schedule.

This article looks like it needs a bit more study behind it however. There is not many comparisons and it looks like the usual personality jargon in there. This should be taken with a grain of salt.


----------



## Credulous (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm pretty skeptical of any test that tries to partition "types" of brains or personalities (including MBTI), I tend to think it's a little more complicated than that. It's a fun game though. 

I got a little bit of everything except builder.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

It seems to be a scientific explanation for the four temperament categories. 

Explorer (dopamine)= SP
Builder (serotonin)= SJ
Director (testosterone)= NT
Negotiator (oestrogin)= NF


If this is true, then it would make it easier to argue with people who claim this typing system is unscientific and therefore somehow invalid.


----------



## 364unbirthdays (Apr 22, 2012)

None of them. I agreed with three or four statements for every type. 

Alright, I can see being a "director," but being tough-minded and decisive is completely_ not_ me.


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

http://personalitycafe.com/nts-temperament-forum-intellects/93692-nts-helen-fishers-directors.html


----------



## Mind Swirl (Sep 7, 2011)

26 as Explorer
25 as Builder
25 as Director
25 as Negotiator.
Use your two highest scores as your dominant personality type. For example, if you scored highest as a Director and an Explorer, you are a DIRECTOR/Explorer.

How did I manage to get a three way tie for second place, and nearly a four way tie? However, if this really is a "quadrant" of the brain, I must be a incredibly balanced. I can agree with some points on each profile, but not all points on any of them.


----------



## Jilau (Mar 25, 2012)

snail said:


> It seems to be a scientific explanation for the four temperament categories.
> 
> Explorer (dopamine)= SP
> Builder (serotonin)= SJ
> ...


When I saw this page I was like "This sounds exactly like the temperaments!" I think I'm a negotiator by the way.


----------



## Vin The Dreamer (Mar 21, 2012)

I second @snail's observation, although they seem too generalized to apply completely to the subtypes.


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

Explorer first, then director. I think this directly correlates to True Colors:

Explorer = Orange
Builder = Gold
Director = Green
Negotiator = Blue


----------



## thor odinson (May 21, 2011)

armika_armika said:


> According to this researcher, our brains can be divided into four different types of brain, depending on what hormone that is dominating:
> 
> Sexual chemistry: How brain chemicals that divide us into four personality groups are the key to finding perfect love... | Mail Online
> 
> What do you think about it? And what type do you think you are?


Interesting article, that was a good read.

Leave it to an ESFP to find an article about "Sexual Chemistry":tongue:


----------



## Staffan (Nov 15, 2011)

From the scientific research I've seen testosterone relates to being concerned with social status, and a reactivity in dopamine response is related to Sensation Seeking, which has some similarities with Jungian sensation. Haven't seen any studies on Fisher's types.


----------



## Reicheru (Sep 24, 2011)

threeway personality: Negotiator/Director/Builder. thought as much.

OkCupid | Take Why You? Why Me? Test


----------



## TaylorS (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm a builder.


----------

